

Yasiin Bey (aka Mos Def) force-fed under standard Guantánamo Bay procedure - Ovid
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/video/2013/jul/08/mos-def-force-fed-guantanamo-bay-video

======
mcphilip
The process of having a feeding tube inserted into one's nose is extremely
painful, much more so than you'd expect. Out of all the injuries I've had
(e.g. broken collar bone, 4 concussions, etc), none reached the immediate pain
intensity level as having a feeding tube inserted.

For me, the tube felt way too small to fit. Blood started trickling down the
back of my throat and my whole body seized up in pain. It's scary to have such
an internalized pain immediately next to one's brain.

~~~
Shivetya
Tell her [http://youtu.be/YJIFOCbPTjo](http://youtu.be/YJIFOCbPTjo)

This little girl seems to have it down pat. her biggest issue is getting past
gag relex

~~~
jlgreco
Oh, well if _she_ is fine with it then _he_ must have been hallucinating. /s

What utter shit.

------
napoleoncomplex
Guantanamo Bay is one of the most disgusting institutions in the "civilized
world". How is this acceptable? Treating humans as garbage, no trial, just
meat stored for torture.

Every day this piece of shit prison is open is a god damn disgrace for the
entire human race.

~~~
bbwharris
While I agree it is a disgrace, what do you plan to do with the detainees?

If they weren't "terrorists" before, they most likely are now. Think about it,
that's the real problem.

I'm not defending it, I think it should be closed too.

These humans have been subjected to complete hell.

~~~
StavrosK
What else would you do with them, other than set them free?

"Oh I have this guy in my basement I've been torturing for four years, I can't
let him go now because he's going to want to kill me".

Are you serious?

~~~
bbwharris
And then he does, and the media makes a big deal out of it and people cry out
"never again", "how did we not see this coming?", "whos accountable?".

Setting them free and closing the illegal prison is the right thing to do. If
I was calling the shots I would close it and release them.

BUT:

I just see why they haven't done it yet. It's a quagmire, with extreme
consequences. Sure, let a prison full of "suspected terrorists" out into the
world, what could go wrong?

How nice would it be to live in a world where we all trust each other and
enjoy peace and harmony?

~~~
gee_totes
I don't think anything will go wrong if we let them go.

Everyone knows that they will be monitored up the wazoo by the NSA. Any smart
terrorist operative will not associate with the released prisoners. And the
ones that do will provide a nice honeypot for the NSA.

The real quagmire will be when the NSA picks up intel about the released
prisoners and fails to pass it along to any other intelligence agencies.

Then we'll be blinded by our own incompetence and go back to the media blame
you mentioned in your comment.

------
herge
Recently read a headline I could not believe was not from The Onion:
"Guantanamo Bay Prisoners force fed at night during Ramadan"

~~~
simonsarris
Isn't that consistent with normal force-feeding, except its properly
respecting Ramadan?

The fast of Ramadan begins at sunrise and ends at sunset. So force-feeding
them at night is the religiously observant thing to do.

(To say nothing about force-feeding in general)

~~~
herge
So we (if only we could just blame the Americans, but we are all responsible,
unfortunately) respect their religious rights but completely ignore their
rights to liberty or even a fair trail.

You have to admit, it's hilarious. Even the Soviets could not have made up
this stuff.

------
rwmj
Direct link to the mp4 (video) file:
[http://cdn.theguardian.tv/mainwebsite/2013/7/5/130705MosDef-...](http://cdn.theguardian.tv/mainwebsite/2013/7/5/130705MosDef-16x9.mp4)

------
shirro
That makes me feel like waving my countries flag proudly. Mainly because it
isn't the US flag.

~~~
kilkurdu
It's really a corrupted country.

------
charlieflowers
Surely everyone watching this had their bullshit detectors go off???

Regardless of how you feel about Guantanamo Bay, there is clearly some acting
-- some "dramatic exaggeration" \-- going on in this video.

Bey volunteered to undergo the procedure. So he knew they would stop at any
point if he asked them to. There was no need, therefore, for all the screaming
of "no" and "please don't."

For Bey, this procedure was akin to you or I needing a painful procedure
performed at the doctor's office. You might hate it, you might cry out in
pain, but you don't react with the distress of knowing that you're being
forced against your will.

If someone wants to make a video for the purpose of _exposing_ me to some
truth I'm unaware of, great. But don't go enhancing it with your own bullshit.
There's already enough propaganda and bullshit for me to discern my way
through to start with.

~~~
Buzaga
that's a very normal reaction, lookup any 'funny' video of people not being
able to hold the pain of getting tattooed... they wanted it done, they paid,
they try to sustain what they're going through since they accepted it in the
first place(which is not the case of your criminal country abductees) and then
it explodes in a violent reaction when they figure out "I really can't take
it", go, look it up.

~~~
Buzaga
* criminal government would be the right term of course as this is not exactly done in light of it's people scrutinity.

------
sirsar
All in the name of the war on terror

------
Splendor
Relevant video of Christopher Hitchens being voluntarily waterboarded:
[http://youtu.be/4LPubUCJv58](http://youtu.be/4LPubUCJv58)

------
lists
That got worse when I turned the sound on.

------
bayesianhorse
God bless the land of the free.

Oh I forgot, it's not on US soil, so human rights don't apply.

------
ukoto
Thanks Obama.

------
elleferrer
So...I kind of don't feel bad about this ever since those allegations of
domestic violence surfaced.

~~~
madaxe
So, torture in Guantanamo is OK?

~~~
elleferrer
No, torture in Guantanamo is not OK.

As for Mos Def the artist, awesome. As Mos Def the person, meh.

